# My first floatie device



## southernstrain (Sep 27, 2011)

With winter coming on soon my faithful fishing companion will be going through a few changes.  Nothing too crazy as my first motorized friend will be purchased in spring.  But when the canoe does hit the water next year I want her to be a little sexier, a little faster and a little more user friendly   Heres a few pics of her and a little back story

She's been new









She likes to camp









She's been in ugly places









She's been in beautiful places









She's been slimed

































She's been sweet









and she's been salty









Can't ask much more of a fishing companion. Soon to come is a little bit of electric power for those upcurrent runs. Added some new stickers today for some class and some nice stick on fly patches in a few easy to reach places


----------



## WhiteDog70810 (May 6, 2008)

How'd you look so composed in that photo where you are taking on water? I've never had a canoe flip, sink, etc slow enough that I was able to be photographed, much less looked cool doing it. Cool pics.

Nate


----------



## southernstrain (Sep 27, 2011)

Haha, that is actually my buddy in the process of reeling in after a fish slipped the hook. We had everything tied to the canoe and the canoe wasn't going anywhere so just decided to fish 

I was much more use to rowing drift boats and inflatables at that point...you can't really back paddle a canoe that great when you miss you line 

somehow us two little guys got her out of there without much trouble ;D


----------



## makin moves (Mar 20, 2010)

cool pics welcome to the forum


----------



## oysterbreath (Jan 13, 2009)

Nice pics. The _"Oh fudge it keep fishing while the boat fills with water"_ picture is indeed great!What state are you in that's got all those sweet spots! Looks like one of the carolinas?


----------



## southernstrain (Sep 27, 2011)

Yep you nailed it, specifically the north one.


----------



## Chrysaora (Sep 12, 2011)

> Yep you nailed it, specifically the north one.


Is that the state that is a valley of humility between two mountains of conceit?   Also is that a Muskie in one of those photos?


----------



## southernstrain (Sep 27, 2011)

haha yeh i think that is us!

and yep that's a little southern musky on the fly


----------



## cal1320 (Jun 6, 2007)

Now that is a big fly. Think I can throw it with my 4 wt?


----------



## draggingcanoe (Dec 11, 2006)

You mentioned electric power... here is my Old Town Canoe Bracket on my 1st Gheenoe Highsider.  









Check your state regs. You may need to register and put numbers on your canoe if it is powered.


----------



## flyfisheraa573 (Jun 26, 2008)

supa...

nice pics...

my ears perked up when you said drift boat, as there are not too many of us on here. I have a Hyde sitting in my back yard.

What's your 20? some of those pics look like the Hiwassee in Tennessee.


----------



## southernstrain (Sep 27, 2011)

I was in wnc but now i'm back in charlotte. I've been over to the hiwassee a few times but never floated it!


----------



## Chrysaora (Sep 12, 2011)

> haha yeh i think that is us!
> 
> and yep that's a little southern musky on the fly


I like to use a foam popper on my 9wt for muskie. Doesn't look like such a little muskie btw.

Old Town sells a "side saddle" motor mount that will fit many boats with an extruded vinyl gunnel.  It doesn't have a cross bar that goes from gunnel to gunnel.


----------



## Megalops (Oct 23, 2011)

> haha yeh i think that is us!
> 
> and yep that's a little southern musky on the fly


That is awesome!  A musky in NC!


----------



## southernstrain (Sep 27, 2011)

we have lots of them...shhhhhh! 

that is a sweet trolling mount! probably out of my shoestring budget at the moment. Have a few things to pay of by feb. then it's boat shopping time!


----------

